# Cyber Attacks On My Old Bullies



## AxlRose408 (Apr 11, 2013)

Greetings All,

When I was in high school, I used to hang out with some people. Then they all disappeared from my life and I think it was for the better. But I have an uncontrollable anger towards them which gives me violent thoughts sometimes. I consider them bullies as I remember how evil they were to me. I have been spewing a lot of hatred towards them on Facebook and social media. It makes me feel good and I get pleasure from it. A lot of my comments are racist, antisemetic, vulgar, obscene, and mildly threatening. They threatened to get the law involved. I don't know what to do. I don't feel like stopping because I feel it is the only kind of revenge I can get. 

Any advice?


----------



## Weilian (Mar 28, 2013)

Stop and turn around then forget about them. It's not too late yet but it will be if you continue.


----------



## absentmindedhorse (Jun 25, 2013)

yup stop your just wasting your time doing that,use your time wisely for other pleasures in life


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:stu

I've always believed in "eye-for-an-eye". 

While this doesn't sound like the most productive or healthy use of your time, I would also say 'do what you need to do'.


----------



## Haven49 (Jun 16, 2013)

I understand that you were hurt, and that you are angry.
I don't know what they did to you or if it is justified or not, but at the end of the day, simply put, the police aren't going to not take action just because you feel like you're justified.
It may sound rough, but at the end of the day if only just for your personal safety, i would advise you to stop the comments before they take action...best of luck to you, i'm sorry for any pain you are feeling at this moment


----------



## PinkSkullRose (Aug 26, 2012)

Please stop whatever it is you are doing or trying to achieve. I don't want to turn on the news and see another idiot slaughter countless innocent lives simply because they were bullied. Revenge doesn't solve anything. Move on with your life, and don't stoop down to their level. Yeah you might feel great giving your old bullies a hard time, but you are just as vile and disgusting as the people that did it to you.

Don't waste your time over stupid ****. Make something out of yourself.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Seek professional help. 

I'm serious. You sound quite unstable.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

PinkSkullRose said:


> Please stop whatever it is you are doing or trying to achieve. I don't want to turn on the news and see another idiot slaughter countless innocent lives simply because they were bullied.


Not really sure how you make the leap from Facebook insults to the "slaughter of countless innocent lives".



PinkSkullRose said:


> you are just as vile and disgusting as the people that did it to you.


Overreaction.



TicklemeRingo said:


> Seek professional help.
> 
> I'm serious. You sound quite unstable.


Are you a psychologist?

So, someone's hurling insults at their old bullies over Facebook. Yeah, they're so unstable. Maybe we should report this topic to the police right now.


----------



## SpectralAnalysis (Apr 23, 2013)

I can definitely understand being angry, but lashing out only validates their actions by making you look bad in their eyes and the eyes of others. It says they were "right" to walk away, or to bully you because you're a "bad person." I believe "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind." I'm not advocating being a doormat, but there's a time and a place to defend yourself, and that time has passed. And it is possible that some of these people have matured since HS and maybe regret their actions. But if they haven't, then is it really worth letting crappy people, who don't give a damn about others, have power over your emotions? Take what you learned from the experience and never treat your friends that way. Then you've really won because you're not like them.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> :stu
> 
> I've always believed in "eye-for-an-eye".
> 
> While this doesn't sound like the most productive or healthy use of your time, I would also say 'do what you need to do'.


Even if it gets him a police record for hate speech and threats?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Now I'm no expert, but when you get revenge you are suppose to completely obliterate the other person. Stop it now, not only are you doing it wrong but if the police gets involve you will have lost for the second time... ALWAYS get smart revenge or move on. NEVER put yourself in a position that the other person has something on you to get even.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't give them the satisfaction of letting them know how badly the bullying effected you. Forget it and move on.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Luna Sea said:


> Even if it gets him a police record for hate speech and threats?


They would have to be some pretty hardcore threats to generate any real police interest. Hate speech won't cut it. (Gosh, how many people in the world would be in prison right now if police laid charges for spewing hate speech over the internet.)

At worst, I would suggest, he would draw the ire of Facebook itself and draw himself a ban from the site.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

They suck, but you should not waste your time about this.
Also, this is probably just as bad as what they did to you


----------



## Csigusz (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never done something like that but I can relate to the anger that you feel and causes you to lash out. And I can also remember how I hated that feeling and myself for having such disgusting thoughts. Because I knew that wasn't the real me. Do you really think the person harresing those people on Facebook, spouting those hateful things is the real you?
And this is not so effective after all, is it? I mean it seems you need to do this constantly because it doesn't provide permanent relief. It might seem like you got it out of your system but when you realize that's not the case, you have to go back to trash them further. You need another way to get rid of this hatred. I dunno, maybe writing a message in which you write down those things that they did and hurt you with honesty (without namecalling) would help and then you could move on.
Also, I don't know about the eye-for-an-eye thing, but I don't think that's the case this time, even if you want it to be. If you want to make these people feel the way they made you feel, I don't think it's working. They are probably just annoyed by it, it won't have the same effect on these people and you don't want stoop to their level, do you?
Don't focus on them, focus on yourself, that's more important! Getting through this is so hard but please just don't give up without a fight! (continuing this blind attack till the cops get you would be giving up)


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Get over your anger. You're only making them seem like the victims now, and are making yourself look crazy.

At least be mature about it if you want to talk about the issue. If you're being racist and spouting out whatever nasty words plop into your head, what is that supposed to say about yourself?


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Use anger to get a better body and get more healthy. The best revenge is to watch someone die before you of their own doing. Wait... is that sane? ...


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

All that hatred inside you is more harmful to you than it is to them. I was bullied too, but letting them fill me with hatred would just give them power over me.


----------

